# Tiny Roach Like Bugs



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Look for Roach Away, it's a boric acid powder.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Try something like Joe suggests with a finer powder. Abatron makes a boron you mix into spray form. 

Diatamaceous earth can often work as well. A swimming pool company will have a sack for next to nothing as it is commonly used in swimming pool filters. It, like boron, is non-toxic to people and pets.


----------

